# 2010 WCRR Layout



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

This summer I managed to get more track and decided to start from scratch with a new layout. Last summer the majority of my layout was on trestles to accommodate the pea stone. This year I am more confident with what I can do so I have expanded my garden and moved to ballast.

First I put the track down to see where I needed to expand an get an idea of what I wanted with the track that I have.










Then I expanded the garden and used stone paver edging to contain the ballast and added soil. 









I then added the ballast after putting an extra layer of roofing tar paper on top of the landscaping fabric between the edging




























Now I just need to level out the ballast and give it a test run. I may expand with more track into the pea stone area using last years trestles and bridges and the train station will be where the stone pavers are.

More to follow.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It really looks great. That is about how I do it. I lay track to see where I want to go and how much material I need to make it work. Then I lay the forms for my concrete road bed. 

I like the idea of the paver edging


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

From the first picture, I see you eliminated that S curve on the far side... that was a good move. 

Looks like fun to come! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks, that is a neat approach to start with. I will be re working a layout for an older member of our club. (older than me), and I have a plan, but this is a way to really see how it works. Put the track down on the level ground and see if it will work, and as Greg said, eliminate the bad areas right away. 


Paul


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I continue to learn from mistakes that I make. Sometime things look got initially but once you take the time to think about it you can adapt. One issue I am having is that I am looking at adding a loop but no matter what I do I will be entering a turnout in the wrong direction. This posses an issue as as I enter the turnout the loco bumps pretty hard and derails. 

Is there a way to modify my LGB #8 turnout to prevent this?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I believe so... but I'm not familiar with an LGB #8.... could it be a R3 ? Do you have an LGB part number? 

The frog flangeway depth is probably too deep, in europe the "standard" is often 3.8 mm, whereas 3mm is deep here and 2.5 would be better... you might also check the back to back gauge on your loco, you would be surprised on how many locos are WAY out of gauge, even one major manufacturer, who makes a gauge, does not deliver locos that "fit" the gauge! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## brettmeg (Jan 15, 2008)

Greg,

Whats wrong with the "S" curve?? I still havent put track down but I have it and am just deciding what to do. I dont normally like them but in this case I think it look nice and almost real.

Just asking so I dont make a terrible mistake!!!!!

Thanks in advance

Brett


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I had a S curve and had no problem with it. I had a piece of straight tack in the middle of the S . I removed the S curve not because it didn't work. I removed it because I am putting a rock formation wherre it was.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Brett, 
Revese curves can cause problems with longer equipment. The usual warning is to have a section of straight (as long as your longest car/loco) between the opposit curves, to prevent derailments and uncoupling. 
The end overhang as a car goes from one curve to the other creates mismatches when making the transition, A car on a left curve will overhang to the right and the opposit happens on the other curve. thus when bringing together to couple they won't match. Running a coupled train through that puts lateral forces on the couplers and wheels and any track irregularity can cause derailments. The straight section brings the car ends together before going the other way, thus no side pulling. 

I hope that helps. 

John


----------



## brettmeg (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Guys! I guess the straight section is the way to go then. Like I said ive got the stuff to start but am so worried that unless I get it right in my head first I will spend forever changing it around. I would rather watch trains that imagine trains. 

Thanks again guys this fourm is great!

Brett


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By brettmeg on 04 Jul 2010 08:41 PM 
Thanks Guys! I guess the straight section is the way to go then. Like I said ive got the stuff to start but am so worried that unless I get it right in my head first I will spend forever changing it around. I would rather watch trains that imagine trains. 

Thanks again guys this fourm is great!

Brett 



Brett Get out there and make mistakes. Stop dilly dalling. Your Burning Day Light 

Some of us who apear to walk on water have got our ankles wet. Heck I have been in over the tops of my cowboys boots several times.









If you wait till you got it all right in your head the Loard will be back to take us all to heaven and you will not have any track down









JJ


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is a bit more progress yesterday.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I like that building. You are making great Progress.


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a similar roadbed started but I'm curious about the construction going on in the background? What kind of wood are you using for it?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Your roof came out great! and the track behind looks right too. 

Nice looking Railroad 
'Cept it's too neat! lol 

John


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

We managed to get a bit more work done on the layout yesterday and decided to put in a canyon area.










For more details please visit my site WCRR


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good! 

Will be interested to see how the canyon comes out. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Things have been really coming together the last few days and with my father here to help it is going fast. The wood I use for trestles and bridges is cedar. The Canyon has really took shape and I just need to tie all the trestles together.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's looking very nice, and I like the way you go about thing,s slowly and with thought and care. The depot looks fantastic


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

The canyon was finished yesterday and planted 24 trees in the layout. Things are really taking shape. Today I will be tackling some twisted track issues. 

I did not use a track bender with my flex track but rathe simply bent the track over my knee gently and as a result the track has a twist to it that is not causing me some grief. I do not have a track bender and really do not want to spend hundreds of dollars to get one.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Yesterday we cleaned up and planted some wooly thyme and a procumbens nana.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looking good!!!!


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Got some more work done on the layout. I also picked up some wild life figures and placed them throughout the layout. 









On a rainy day I made a couple box car loaders that was in the Aug edition of GRM.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Things are up and running at the Wynn Castle RR and I have lots of updates on my site.
Wynn Castle RR


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason,
Your layout looks fantantastic!!!







I also like your website too.
This has thorughly been a great post to follow. July is only half over, what do you have planned for the rest of the month?








Thanks, I am truly enjoying following your progress.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Layout turned out reallly nice. 

Is that your "Pondering Chair" under the Trellis?


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I finally got a video for you all. Wynn Castle RR It is also on my web page


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

A couple new sections to the layout this weekend.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You may not have noticed it Jason, but your youtube video is private. I have a youtube login but am not allowed to view your video. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank Greg, it is public now and should not be a problem. First time using youtube.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

This has been a big transformation for me building this kayout and I have learned a lot. I do not have any other plans for the layout other than looking to get a set of passenger cars. I will be making little changes as the summer goes but really just plan on enjoying it and try to show it off as much as possible.









The winter I plan on finishing up my train station and creating another structure either a water tower or a coal tower. I may do both but it will all depend on how much sailing I do this winter.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Heck of a nice video for at first time! I won't even direct you to my first ones ha ha! (I'm gregeusa on youtube) 

I like the titles and dissolves, what software did you use? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

That was done on a Mac and the software is part of iMovie already present in the computer. The software makes you look like a pro. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Just another reason that once you use a Mac you never go back. Could you imagine what I could do if I knew what I was doing.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is another nice picture that was taken the weekend.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

The station pictures are great. I like the green and the look of the roof!


----------

